# Sig Request!



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey all, I was wondering if someone could make me a nice Kyra Gracie sig?

Just use whatever photos you think would look good, and I'd like it to preferably to be pink or purple. 

Have "Kyra Gracie" on there, as well as "I'd tap it".

Thanks! 

100k creds to my fav (and probably 50k for runners up if any) :thumb02:

Edit: Really like this photo










Would also like a pic of her with someone in a sub! (I'm looking now)

This one may be good for the sub!


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Did this a while ago so I just changed the text.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Im kinda busy right now, but I will get you something by the 5th.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I look forward to it!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Will one of my gfx artist buddies help out mirage? I can not get one done for a couple more days I was cleaning out my harddrive, and deleted my gfx stuff, but the good news is I will have everything back up monday.

Sorry Mirage had them rendered and everything. I will get you one just will take a little longer seeing I am a dunce.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

hkado said:


> Will one of my gfx artist buddies help out mirage? I can not get one done for a couple more days I was cleaning out my harddrive, and deleted my gfx stuff, but the good news is I will have everything back up monday.
> 
> Sorry Mirage had them rendered and everything. I will get you one just will take a little longer seeing I am a dunce.


It's all good!!

If ya can that's great, if ya can't, that's cool too! lol


----------

